# Barrel Trimmer



## Johnturner (Jan 30, 2019)

About a month ago I purchased a device for trimming barrels by sanding the ends. I received the device but I do not know how to use it?


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 30, 2019)

In the absence of a photo ... who did you buy it from? Do you have a link to a website?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 30, 2019)

Did it come with instructions?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 30, 2019)

I have seen those, you have to attach the wingus to the thingy and it will trim the end with the whatchamacalit but you can't use very corse spiny paper or it will leave the doohickey rough when you finish it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 8


----------



## jasonb (Jan 30, 2019)

Like this? Or????


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 30, 2019)

@Don Ratcliff has it. I bought it on Woodbarter, can't recall who I bought it from - Did not come with instructions - I'll get a picture tomorrow.


----------



## CWS (Jan 31, 2019)

Google or You Tube has instructions.


----------



## Johnturner (Jan 31, 2019)

Here are some pictures



 

 



This is the item - Does anyone know how to use it??


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jan 31, 2019)

I already explained it in great detail...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Jan 31, 2019)

Johnturner said:


> Here are some pictures
> 
> View attachment 160011 View attachment 160012 View attachment 160013
> 
> This is the item - Does anyone know how to use it??



That's Rick Herrell's sanding jig, which he sells on IAP. Here's a link to his listing there. There's a few pics and some accompanying text that will help explain things better. There's a few more pieces to the puzzle you need to obtain (or already have) to use it, which he lists there.

I have one of his sanding jigs. After getting it, I ditched barrel trimmers and only sand to trim. Well, did - I haven't turned a pen in over a year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 1, 2019)

Matt is correct, that's the one Rick Herrell makes. I can show you how I use mine at the next meeting, in the meantime go to HarborFright and buy their "transfer punch set" if you don't already have a set. You'll need a chuck of some kind that fits into your tailstock -- I use my MT2 drill bit chuck. To actually do the sanding, you'll need a flat plate that fits on the headstock and spins -- I made my own from a block of wood that I drilled and tapped to screw onto the headstock, then glued a piece of 3/4" plywood on the front.


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 1, 2019)

Gentlemen
I checked out the link and I get it now.
Duncan
I look forward to next meeting where I can get some details.
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker (Feb 2, 2019)

John..let that be the lesson...ya never have all ya need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Feb 2, 2019)

FLQuacker said:


> John..let that be the lesson...ya never have all ya need



You are so right


----------

